# GIF Dateien und die Transparents in AFTER EFFECTS?



## chris10777de (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo hab da ein kleines Problem, hoffe ich poste im richtigen Forum. Also:

Ich habe das Problem das ich Bilder Transparent als GIF abgespeichert habe und After Effects nicht die Transparenz erkennt aber in anderen Schnittprogrammen wird es erkannt, was mir in dem Fall allerdings nichts bringt. Wenn ich es als Photoshop Projekt importiere dann erkennt AE die Transparents aber nicht wenn ich als GIF importiere und keine Ahnung warum. Muss ich da etwas in AE extra einstellen? Und wie jeder weiß wäre es ein ziemlicher Arbeitsaufwand noch mal alle Bilder neu zu machen und dann jedes Bild extra als PS Projekt Datei abzuspeichern. Hier mal ein Bild zum veranschaulichen, vielleicht hat ja jemand die Lösung des Problems







Und hier noch mal ein Bild wie die GIF Datei im PS aussieht. Problem ist dort ich kann das nicht mal ausschneiten und in ein anderes Bild einarbeiten, weiß jemand vielleicht wie das geht?


----------



## chris10777de (19. Dezember 2007)

Hat keiner eine Idee oder habe ich es vielleicht schlechtformuliert  ?


----------

